# New Fence



## grumpy749

Hey Welcon Denis here in Grande Prairie AB. It looks like you and I have the same three HP. General. I love mine and I was wondering why you went to an after market fence, Although excalibur is made by General. My General fence is great. I lived in PG for a lot of years and we may Know each other.


----------



## Duffman

hey,
so, now that you've had this fence for a while, how do you like it. I just bought a PM66 and I am heavily considering this fence because mine did not come with a fence. I'd love to hear your thoughts.


----------

